# First time assisting



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

After waiting all night at about 12:45 this afternoon my doe Cleo had a single buckling. She started pre labor stuff at 7 last night. I have a baby monitor in my room and she likes to give a loud yell so I will come out to the barn and hang out with her.:hammer: Anyway long story short. She pushed out the big bubble and the water broke. Then I waited and waited some more, and nothing was happening. I did some quick reading on this forum and found out you should go in if its bin 30min.  Well it had bin 45min and still nothing, she was pushing but nothing was coming out. I got brave and went in and found that the kids head was turned the wrong way. Got everything fixed and she started pushing and delivered a cute very big buckling. Thank you to this forum for all the wonderful information. I will post pics of him later


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wonderful! so glad you braved it and fished him out. Congrats on the new kid


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job & congrats! Pics when you get the time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on your first assist! So glad it went well!


----------



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you guys, boy it was scary, but well worth it to have a healthy alive kid


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Congrats! So glad you were able to help him into the world!


----------



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

Presenting my newest edition!!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Your kids are adorable!!! Congrats


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Aww! Priceless! Both kids are cute.


----------



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a I phone and not sure why all my pics are sideways. Sorry


----------



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you so much! I dont know how people have a ton of goats about to kid. I only had two this February and I was about to:hair:. Wow you are all amazing and must drink a lot of coffee. I am spent


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Psshhh... we don't need coffee we have super powers that let us manage kidding season.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy that you had a good outcome and an easy fix! I only freshen 2-3 does a year and it's never the same with each delivery....I am totally drained after the last 6 days with 2 does presenting with dystocias, 7 healthy kids and healthy moms make the aches and pains and stress well worth it.

I'm with you on the thought of those who have herds of does delivering.... something I couldn't do, even if I was a "work at home goat mom"


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congratulations! What a happy kid you have there....her smile is huge


----------

